# Strapon Sex Health Benefits



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

Having Strapon Sex with my wife has afforded me the benefit of a healthy prostate, nevermind mind blowing orgasms.
She had worked for a Urologist and learned a lot of different things and told me about the benefits of a prostate massage to drain the build up that "jerking off"doesn't take care of. The first time she did it with her fingers it was pretty medical. When she did it with a dildo, it was a different world. Not only did it give my prostate the adequate stimulation, the stimulation and incredible feelings she gave me was better than anything I ever felt. Thankfully, my wife was into doing it to me and I purchased a strapon for her. That added another dimension to our sex life,with me being on the receiving end.
This all added up to both physical and mental health benefits.
I believe if more couples discovered this option, it could help everyone.:smthumbup:


----------



## profos (Apr 19, 2012)

No thanks


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

profos said:


> No thanks


:iagree:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ya...no thanks.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Homey don't play dat.


----------



## Trojan John (Sep 30, 2011)

After reading the title I was thinking, "what's healthy about watching a couple of lesbians rogering each other? Fun, certainly..."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

RubyRyder said:


> I completely agree. I'm so glad to find this on the internet - especially with your wife's more knowledgeable viewpoint gleaned from the Urologist.
> 
> There is an epidemic of prostate cancer in the USA, second only to Sweden. In Asian countries, especially Japan and Korea, it is common for wives to massage their husband's prostate to ensure prostate health. No surprise they have the lowest rate of prostate cancer.
> 
> ...


I would be afraid of anything that could give me an orgasm 10 x in intensity. I would never leave the house again.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

If it is important to my wife ok. otherwise I'll pass.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Stonewall said:


> If it is important to my wife ok. otherwise I'll pass.


Hey Stonewall, you are a little easier on this issue than my husband, this one would be a clear .."NO NO, you ain't going anywhere near my crack !" Ha Ha This is about the only thing he's put the brakes on.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Isn't this your second thread regarding this topic?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry

Exit Only!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Not on my bucket list, thanks.


----------



## profos (Apr 19, 2012)

Trojan John said:


> After reading the title I was thinking, "what's healthy about watching a couple of lesbians rogering each other?


You might not be all that wrong.


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

No thanks.

I love my husband, but he can put his own fingers in his a$$ if he wants to.


----------



## losing_hope (Dec 1, 2011)

Sure, why not. I'd try it, maybe just to find out if I'm missing anything.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

ChubbieOwl said:


> No thanks.
> 
> I love my husband, but he can put his own fingers in his a$$ if he wants to.


My thoughts exactly. I would lose sexual attraction to my husband if I had to do this to him for medical reasons.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah, the "forbidden topic" for straight men. The knee jerk reaction from some will always be "ewww", or some variation of a man not being really "man enough" if he enjoys anal stimulation. 

_A lot_ of men enjoy anal play, and there are a lot of men who are curious about it but terrified to tell their women so (and in many cases for very good reason). That's a real shame because it can add a dimension of excitement, and strong sexual pleasure, for two adults who go into it without nonsensical judgement, and are comfortable exploring sexual acts outside the box.

Having said that, I don't think strap-on sex would be for us. I use to do anal play occasionally alone, and without asking my wife will occasionally rim me, or use her fingers. But it's definitely something that's more of a rare spice. Graduating to a strap-on just seems too extreme for us, even if I can totally understand that it physically could be an incredible experience. But if we ever did decide to try that route, I am blessed to know that I have the kind of wife who's down to experiment, doesn't judge, and has a deep running passion for great sex with her husband. That goes a long way!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the title sounds like an oxymoron!


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I would love a prostate massage from my wife. Not a dildo. But she doesnt love me enough to engage in boring ole missionary so why would I get a prostate massage? Ahhh life is wonderful.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

No way would my husband go for this. I asked him about this. He gave me a horrified look. But I won't judge other consenting adults who choose to indulge in pegging.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Exit only!

Darn it talk such as this will only give wifey ideas, next thing I know I'll be wearing something metal to guard my buttcrack


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I can see this could be fun after gettin a lil drunk with a crazy adventurous woman, why not..its,a man and a woman being a lil extra crazy..but bith have to be adventurous and open minded..otherwise it may be awkward
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

My husband won't let me anywhere near his prostrate...he's too "manly" to have anything shoved up his butt. A dildo...that would be the day! He'll never know what he's missing out on.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

marriedguy said:


> I can see this could be fun after gettin a lil drunk with a crazy adventurous woman, why not..its,a man and a woman being a lil extra crazy..but bith have to be adventurous and open minded..otherwise it may be awkward
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:smthumbup: In the spirit of adventure!!


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> My husband won't let me anywhere near his prostrate...he's too "manly" to have anything shoved up his butt. A dildo...that would be the day! He'll never know what he's missing out on.


Your husband receives a fecal dildo coming out of his anus every day, then again all of us do, don't we?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

chaos said:


> Your husband receives a fecal dildo coming out of his anus every day, then again all of us do, don't we?



DEAD.

:rofl:


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

hmm the first time i put my fingers up a guys ass was when i was in my teens, and yes it was my idea  :smthumbup:

didn't know others didn't like it, i do it when giving oral, i've find it makes the cum flow nicely


----------



## profos (Apr 19, 2012)

chaos said:


> Your husband receives a fecal dildo coming out of his anus every day, then again all of us do, don't we?


Sometimes direction makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Zombie thread.. closing it.


----------

